# se-r emblems and spec v decals



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey does anyone know where we can get these without having to be raped by the dealer prices.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the dealer isn't that bad, but you can try ebay


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks


----------

